# Do you have an iPhone?



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

It seems like most people have an iPhone...


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Nope. Hate Apple products.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

TheFather said:


> Nope. Hate Apple products.


Hate is such a strong word... What don't you like about Apple?


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Hate is such a strong word... What don't you like about Apple?


Too conformist and easy to use. Feel like if I had one, it would just be because everyone else does. Plus I don't support how Apple does business. Plus I don't feel like paying for overpriced crap when most other stuff is just as good if not better.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

No because I can't justify the price for the products.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, but the battery life on the 5 makes me want to punch a baby.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah I was bought a 4s as a present.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No and I'm always really behind on phones, I only got my first smart phone about... four months ago because my old phone finally broke and I'd had that one for about 7 years before that. I have an android galaxy ace 2 now (which I got for a reasonable price actually compared to other sites on an ebay auction. First time I made good use of that website..)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, but once I get a decent job I'll get one.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Everyone I know who is cool has an iPhone, but I can't afford one atm. Plus I'm quite happy with my HTC One, and don't think I'm upgrading anytime soon.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I have the 4s, I don't think I'll be changing it any time soon. It's still the best smartphone I've had, so I like it.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

No but I want one. I'm that guy who wants an IPhone solely because it seems like everyone has one. :lol


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

TheFather said:


> Too conformist and *easy to use*. Feel like if I had one, it would just be because everyone else does. Plus I don't support how Apple does business. Plus I don't feel like paying for overpriced crap when most other stuff is just as good if not better.


Fair enough, but that's particularly why I like it so much. Hehe.



musiclover55 said:


> No because I can't justify the price for the products.


True. I bough a refurbished iPhone 4 for $50, but otherwise I wouldn't have one.



missamanda said:


> Yes, but the battery life on the 5 makes me want to punch a baby.


:lol



Persephone The Dread said:


> No and I'm always really behind on phones, I only got my first smart phone about... four months ago because my old phone finally broke and I'd had that one for about 7 years before that. I have an android galaxy ace 2 now (which I got for a reasonable price actually compared to other sites on an ebay auction. First time I made good use of that website..)


You're not alone. I had one of those slide phones you had to press the number X amount of times to type. Had it for a good three years, too.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, the iPhone 4 was free with an upgrade after the 5 came out so that's the only reason I got it. I mostly use it for music, it's like an iPod that I can call people with.


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

**** iPhones and cell phones in general. Everyone seems to be so focused on phones, especially iPhones - it's like I'm surrounded by mindless robots.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

TheFather said:


> Nope. Hate Apple products.


same



AllToAll said:


> Hate is such a strong word... What don't you like about Apple?


no hate is a fitting word. apple takes open source products and rebrands them, the corporate culture, and it's extremely hard to develop for it, you need a mac, need to know c,c++ or objective c and need to use their software to develop, and I forgot that they offer the same products other companies do but at higher prices and only offer induction into the cult of apple as compensation.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Damn right.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I have an iPhone 5 that I use all the time. It's what I go on here with all the time. The battery life is atrocious though. I'm used to a phone being at 80% at the end of the day, not nearly dead or completely dead. I love it despite that however.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm probably the only person I know who doesn't own an iPhone. Instead I have just some crappy, basic cell phone.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I also do not have an iPhone. My cell phone is an old Nokia 2710.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

"I" have an "i-something".. not even sure what it's technically called. It's a hand-me-down (wouldn't own one otherwise)... It's not a phone, but capable of texting and internet browsing.

Umm, I only used it for a day or two (mainly just to set it up). Since then (about two months ago), it's been sitting here collecting dust. I only rarely go out these days, so I don't need anything portable, and I prefer a desktop for internet use.

I suppose it's good to have one, though, you know.. for all my contacts.. and stuff.



AllToAll said:


> It seems like most people have an iPhone...


It does seem like everyone has one, doesn't it - kind of annoying, really, especially when they pull them out and start playing with them in a so-called 'social' setting.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I got the 3g last year for 30 dollars, I wouldn't ever pay full price for it!

Google Nexus seems to be the best phone for the best price


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah i carry this block of ****ing radiation in my pocket like all of the other 'trendy' retards. I was given it though so I wont complain much.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

nope. I bought an xperia this year since I needed a phone, all the smart phones are kind of the same to me.. I only really use wifi and stuff anyway.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope, my brother has an Iphone 4s though the things a piece of crap.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

4s


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

No but I plan to upgrade to a top end smartphone sometime this year - either an iPhone or a Galaxy.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I don't have an iPhone. Until last week I only owned a baseline Alcatel phone (you know, an actual phone, not a smartphone) but I am now the proud - and reluctant - owner of an HTC wildfire now that my mom bought herself a new smartphone and gave me her old one.

I really have no use for it though, but I'll check it out eventually.


----------



## coldplay (Aug 1, 2013)

Went from an old Blackberry to a 4s, love it for the internet and decent camera. Its great for killing time when youre waiting for an appointment etc, I listen to podcasts on it and can access my work website on it which took forever on the Blackberry. Battery life is rubbish but wouldnt be without my iphone and its only £24 a month which is a good price.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I have an HTC Wildfire S that I have no complaints about. iPhones are expensive.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

No, I have a Droid DNA.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I have an iPhone 3G. Refurbished. It was on a cheap per month contract and I wanted one so.. I got that <.<; plus my phone cover is in the form of a Gameboy, which makes it even better.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Perkins said:


> I'm probably the only person I know who doesn't own an iPhone. Instead I have just some crappy, basic cell phone.





eveningbat said:


> I also do not have an iPhone. My cell phone is an old Nokia 2710.


Do you guys ever get mocked about that? And this is a serious question. I remember when iPods were really popular, a friend from high school saw me with my old CD player and sarcastically said, "nice iPod nano." It _was_ funny, but it kinda shows the pressure people face to have the most up-to-date gadgets; like capitalism has done its job well.



Just Lurking said:


> It does seem like everyone has one, doesn't it - kind of annoying, really, especially when they pull them out and start playing with them in a so-called 'social' setting.


I know. If I take my phone out anywhere, I automatically think people see me in a different light... and it's not a positive one. hehe.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

galacticsenator said:


> no hate is a fitting word. apple takes open source products and rebrands them, the corporate culture, and it's extremely hard to develop for it, you need a mac, need to know c,c++ or objective c and need to use their software to develop, and I forgot that they offer the same products other companies do but at higher prices and only offer induction into the cult of apple as compensation.


i like you.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Yessir. I like to keep it simple. I have an iPhone which I use to communicate with people. I wouldn't care if it was any other smartphone. Not sure about all the apple hate or the trendy crap, I just need a phone.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't really like iphones. Droid ftw. Not that it really matters. I only use my cellphone as an alarm clock anymore.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope, I have no need for one.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

No. What's the point in spending all that money each month if you have no one to phone?


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a 4s


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't have a particular use for one since I have no social life and barely use my phone now. Once I get my license sorted out, find a job that doesn't pay too bad, and ideally make some friends I'd consider one.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

BTW: Here's the market share for Android and iOS (iphone)









http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-the-iphones-market-share-is-dead-in-the-water-2013-5

cry more :cry


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Don`t have an iphone, got a Samsung Galaxy. I just love how much more I can do with mine.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I recently got the Samsung Galaxy S4 and I love it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have an iPhone 4 that I got when it first came out. It's worn, beaten and on its last limb. I would really like to ditch apple completely and get a top of the line Android phone instead, but I can't really decide which one I want.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I use a blackberry myself. Those touch screens are too unwieldy. I like the accuracy and speed I get from the keyboard, and it is nice having a bit of responsiveness.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

When I got my first smartphone two years ago (Samsung Galaxy S2) I deliberately set out NOT to get an iPhone. The fact that everyone had one put me off. I wanted to be different. Plus I think they are too fat and bulky and I am sick of giving Apple my money after I paid so much for my MacBook Air.

Two years on and I still use my Samsung and have never had a problem with it. I will most likely stick to Android for my next phone too.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How much price difference is there between an iphone and a nice droid?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> How much price difference is there between an iphone and a nice droid?


The iPhone 5 and Galaxy S4 are both $200 with a 2-year contract (from Verizon).


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

No, I don't like Apple products. Well, I shouldn't say that really, I've made a lot of money off of Apple users. I like when other people use them :yes But for myself I'm liking my Android.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Android booooya.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Nope. Will never go back. Iovin my Samsung.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i have an ipod and i seriously regret i bought it


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No, I have an Android phone. The closest thing to an iPhone I have is an iPod Touch.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Noca said:


> I have an iPhone 4 that I got when it first came out. It's worn, beaten and on its last limb. I would really like to ditch apple completely and get a top of the line Android phone instead,* but I can't really decide which one I want.*


I don't care whether or not it's "top of the line" as long as it's good, but it's definitely hard to decide with all the variety. I'm looking to change my phone, too. I'm kinda tired of my iPhone 4 and it feels like 10 lbs in my purse.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

arnie said:


> BTW: Here's the market share for Android and iOS (iphone)
> 
> _ [graph]_
> 
> ...


Why not make your own bar graph and post it?


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

AllToAll said:


> I don't care whether or not it's "top of the line" as long as it's good, but it's definitely hard to decide with all the variety. I'm looking to change my phone, too. I'm kinda tired of my iPhone 4 and it feels like 10 lbs in my purse.


Battery life is very important to me. There is no point in having a good phone if I have to bring my charger everywhere with me, charging multiple times throughout the day.

I prefer using my smart phone over a laptop or tablet when going mobile, and doing the rest of my computing on my desktops at home. I definitely make use of my phone. That's why I prefer a really nice phone.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

^I guess I don't associate good battery life with "top of the line." I also like to keep my electronics separately. Laptop, mp3 _and _phone; not all in one. :stu


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

galacticsenator said:


> no hate is a fitting word. apple takes open source products and rebrands them, the corporate culture, and it's extremely hard to develop for it, you need a mac, need to know c,c++ or objective c and need to use their software to develop, and I forgot that they offer the same products other companies do but at higher prices and only offer induction into the cult of apple as compensation.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I used to have one. 

Then I traded it for an Android. I haven't looked back. I love Apple's products, but the Android is a LOT more flexible, especially for a computer programmer.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


>


----------



## alkeith (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't use iphone but I noticed that many women prefer iphone over any other phone.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

No and I don't think I'd ever own one. I'm not a fan of Apple and their products. I'd rather use an Android smartphone any day, especially due to choice over form factors, mostly over larger, higher resolution screens.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

No. Still use an old cellphone lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

galacticsenator said:


> no hate is a fitting word. apple takes open source products and rebrands them, the corporate culture, and it's extremely hard to develop for it, you need a mac, need to know c,c++ or objective c and need to use their software to develop, and I forgot that they offer the same products other companies do but at higher prices and only offer induction into the cult of apple as compensation.


Yeah, I want to like them too because Steve Jobs was a cool guy, but they make it _so _ hard for the reasons you mentioned, (well mainly the first three and last point as I'm not a programmer so the other bit doesn't directly effect me. I've heard you have to pay a yearly fee or something as well though I think to develop for apple though lol...) Plus I hate how you have to use itunes with everything. Maybe I just want to copy and paste some mp3's straight into a folder on my phone/mp3 plug and play style hmm? ¬_¬ some of us are lazy. This is also why I never bought an ipod...


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes and I can't live without smart phones either. My bf uses Android.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Yes


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes. And I have a macbook. I am far from an apple fangirl. It's just convenient and makes my life easier.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't but i would love one!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I never have. I owned an iPod Touch a few years ago, I've never had interest in the technology since. It was very fun owning the technology when it was novel.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No and I never want one. Either use an old Android HTC Nexus One or non-touch Nokia Symbian E72. I hate Apple and their policies, especially because they've always refused to make iPhones with removable batteries or memory card slots. I would never buy any kind of phone that does'nt have either. iPhones also use stupid proprietary connectors unlike the standard usb in all others.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Why such a topic to ak **** sapiens?*

Social tool of all

I had to give up on fones years ago due to the impairment and instrusive invasion on my personal time. Every accurate job application prompts an immediate call to test my mettle. Opportunities lost.
This was the trigger of chronic epilepsy.

All I ever had were Nokias. The one left is too small to be able to hear any meaninful human word from it. It makes squeaks and jumbled mumbles. A friend's old one died. He asked me for a spare, and I gave him and old Nokia. I tried it after years of my 6300 and the sound is much better. It's bigger but Monochrome LCD but I don't need colour or camera. The friend is happy with it. I've sat on the 6300 too much in a pocket in car, etc. The buttons are wrecked taking a lot of patience to make 'em work. Same for all nokia models.

One finger astray would surely crack any iPhone. My fingers are too big. Mobile fonies are strictly for newborns only, to get 'em giggling.

I want a desk telephone to carry around with a car battery in the other hand. I want the output of the callers voice to come out of a megaphone so I can hear it. I'd take my SLR camera with me to take some proper shots.

My best chance of any conversation with a recruiter would be to buy an iPhone 1st gen model for £10 on eBay if it can last a whole minute of talking if I can slam my SIM in it. My 2,043 Mac Address Book contacts will go in there with one click

I wish my iPad had a phone for it. Got Skype on it, but no recruiter would vary from the borong, old, terrible, dialling telephone of the 1800 years, as niether would the Queen on England


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I do not have an iPhone.
Then again my phone is a £10 brick I picked up at Argos because my family made a fuss about the fact I didn't have a mobile. Never really saw the appeal of upgrading given that it is still fit for purpose.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Thanks!*



arnie said:


> BTW: Here's the market share for Android and iOS (iphone)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never saw this! Probably cos I just read MacUser magazines and watch Apple's quarterly presentations that always show they are doing the best


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have an Android.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Only one person on the planet without a transportable telly phone is my Daddy. He says they're for the young. Given a choice, I wouldn't have one, but it's a required tool of socialising with a recruiter. As for addictions, everyone I know need their tobacco to an extent I cannot percieve, including my Dad, all family and all friends; only two people are exempt from that - one friend, and me


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> Hate is such a strong word... What don't you like about Apple?


Hate is a strong word, but I really really really don't like them....

And no... I just upgraded my last Android to an HTC one, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Outofmycomfortzone (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a verizon voyager.
I have a iPod touch just so I can access the internet when I'm out and about.

If I were to get a smart phone now, then I probably would get the Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> Hate is such a strong word... What don't you like about Apple?


 You can't make apple pie with an iPhone. I hate false advertising! Why couldn't they just be honest and call their company "White Gadgets That Have To Be Cool Because They're White And Have A Half Eaten Apple On Them"?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You can't make apple pie with an iPhone. I hate false advertising! Why couldn't they just be honest and call their company "White Gadgets That Have To Be Cool Because They're White And Have A Half Eaten Apple On Them"?


Mhmm


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, people follow whatever is popular. How people can deal with such a small phone and keyboard is beyond me. Samsung Galaxy S3 is where it's at.


----------



## MkMiku (Apr 29, 2010)

Everyone I know has an iPhone, so I'm not going to say I hate Apple, but I got my first Droid Razr Maxx a couple months ago and haven't looked back. It just seems there isn't anything on an iPhone that you cant do on Android. Harder to use? Yes. But therefore I'm always discovering new things.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nope. Just a basic cell phone. Damn smart phones arent worth the money. imo


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Irealllly want one. My sister has it and it functions really well. In well i mean not lagging lol


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Nope, don't even have a smartphone and don't plan on getting one anytime soon.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I feel like such an idiot carrying a touristy type map and my own hand written directions because I don't have a smartphone.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've got a fliphone. All I ever use it for is talking and I don't use it that much anyway so I don't see the need of a smartphone. My brother does have a iPhone 4.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I got an iPhone 4 last Sunday*

I don't mind paying for Apple kit because it's more reliable than any other junk

I'm disappointed. I wanted to transfer my heavyweight Mac AddressBook and keep it sync'ing for any alterations, additions or deletions within nanoseconds

This secondhand white machine is NOT my accessory to flaunt in people's faces. I prefer a crowbar.

I don't want toys, graphics or anything. I want speed. I need mountains of emails which arrive all day long and get loaded with contact details and mugshots. I can't afford to miss calls. Still the hideous volume of unknown calls. It takes the right mood to answer those and give it a go in case there's something to it. Most firms' policy is to use the tactic to play puppetstrings with the public, so each event results in the victim falls into their defined category of: loser, picks up landline and the next portable one at the same time or a bit later to show they stay at home, or other categories, such as... asleep in the day with fone off or don't answer...

Yep sorry for being a shade of off-topic with the thread. Calls received is all I care for. Strictly no topper-upper-go-lucky. Getting calls. Each anonymity can be identified by its 'numba' and its dismal public comments, to save my time being wasted in future.

Attaching a 3.5mm cable to the microphone input of my mixer
is kwiq 'n' easy during a call and seems to disturb the male grizzly shouters or female squeeekers when they hear their feedback. It'll still never get close enough to a crowbar to the back, nailgun to the ears, eyes and nose, plyers or blowtorch. in their fancy office environment


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd never get an iPhone, or anything made by Apple because I'm poor.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I have a droid incredible and I love it


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I was offered a iPhone upgrade but declined. I'm happy with my Android. Apple is working on technology that would allow government and police to disable camera, video, and wifi functions when they want. No thanks!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

cant afford that ****


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Always hated my Android.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy ftw. I've dropped that thing numerous times and it's never broke.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope. I have a Blackberry & it took me forever to get one of these


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm not in the target audience of apple since I'm a software enthusiast and don't care about convenience.

I have an android. _*looksfornewrom*_


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

No. And I recently had to do an assignment for school that REQUIRED an iphone. ****ing pisses me off that all college students are supposed to have one apparently.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Yes, it is awesome.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes. Got it just recently, actually. I like it, but I agree with others saying they hate that it has to be charged all the time.


----------



## miserablecow (Feb 28, 2013)

I do.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

No, mainly because last time I upgraded T-mo didn't have it yet. Next time, we'll see. I'm pretty happy with Android.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

TheFather said:


> Too conformist and *easy to use*.


You want your personal electronics to be difficult to use? 

I just have one because it's what my phone plan offers.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I have an old one, have had it for like, 4 years now. iPhone 3g. I think I'm going to have to get a new one soon. Maybe not another iPhone though.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

No. What is the use of smart phones anyway?
Facebook? Video Chatting? Internet on the road? I have no need for these.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

I used to have an iPhone but switched to HTC one year ago. I'm so glad that I did. Life is so much easier without iTunes!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm old-school. My phone has a wire and it's plugged in the wall.



Neo said:


> Yes, iPhone 5.
> A few iPhone owners I've talked to are considering switching to a Galaxy because of the nicer screen. Be interesting to see how Apple respond.


You'd think a guy called Neo would still rock one of those 












komorikun said:


> I feel like such an idiot carrying a touristy type map and my own hand written directions because I don't have a smartphone.


Reading a map will become popular again. People will probably call it retro mapping.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

Android for life.


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

No I couldn't bring myself to using one.
I view iPhones as a fashion accessory more than anything else.

It's like owning an expensive European car which makes people look at you in awe or envy.
Yet there are cheaper option out there on the market which do the same thing and more but they just don't have the same value as the iPhone has to the average consumer.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I do have one, and I love it a lot. It's nice for me because I use most of the features and stuff.

I saved up for the cheapest model (iPhone 3) that was available at the time though. I refuse to pay for the more expensive ones that don't do much more. I do have an iPhone 4 now though because my iPhone 3 wasn't working right after I dropped it in a bowl of ramen (oops), and I had an upgrade to get a new iPhone 4 for 99 cents.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Samsung galaxy here :3


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

S4 here


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I want to take a hammer to an iPhone and beat it until it looks like Steve Jobs.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

No, and have never had a cell phone at all, in fact.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Samsung Star


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No. It is a mistake to assume most people have Iphones. I think Samsung sells more than Apple. At least worldwide.
I do not have one because I think it doesnt earn its money. There are other brands out there that are better, cheaper and have far less restrictions. Also maintenance cost is a bad joke. So why pay more? 
Cause it's ''cool'' to buy one? Will it make you better in any way? I hardly doubt it. Cause you want to prove something about your social status? I dislike snobs. If you simply like it and are willing to pay an extra amount of money for an apple logo on your device, that is your business.


----------

